# Is it possible to change a valid Qatar driving license to UAE with out having test?



## kelvinjosemon (Feb 22, 2016)

My self working as an engineer professional in Abu Dhabi UAE and have a valid Qatar driving license like to change to UAE so can i know is there required any road test regarding the same.
Last month saw news about 33 counties license can change to uae without road test and Qatar is there in the list.
If some one know details and formalities regarding the same please....


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

Only if you are a Qatari national.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes, your licence must match your passport


----------

